# 93 Altima



## ericlemonster (Jul 18, 2004)

Since the weather's been getting hotter, I've gotten a couple of problems with my car. It's a 93 Nissan Altima, and when I purchased the car, the guy told me it has a 98 engine (the engine serial number is 093067g) in it.

1. I have trouble starting the car. Turning the ignition doesn't make any noises, the status lights in the dash turn on, but no go. I usually wait a few seconds between trying to start it and eventually it will start.

2. When in hot weather, in traffic (stop and go), or driving for a long distance, my car will start shifting hard, but only around 30mph. There's a problem where it reaches 30mph and won't go any faster, but the RPM will still climb all the way up to 5/6K. I usually have to let go of the gas so that the RPM goes down and then I try to gas it again to shift; sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I usually just pull over and let the car cool for a second.

Before all this started, when my car is just barely warmed up, shifting on the lower gears is very hard and my car jerks.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I want to get informed before I take it to a mechanic.

-THANKS


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I sent a reply to your PM and suggested looking at adjusting the shift cable or park/neutral safety switch for both problems.

Troy


----------

